# Archers, fewer deer this year??



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been out scouting a few different places in the northern region for this years muzzleload hunt (since I missed out on the archery :evil: ) and I have not spotted very many deer at all. For those archers who have been out this year, have you been seeing alot of deer? I know last winter was bad and it's been dry this summer but I can't believe the lack of sign and animals this year. Today I went into a spot that usually has a few resident deer hanging out and I didn't even see one track let alone a live deer. I also noticed that there was no water in the creek, so I assume the deer are higher or in another canyon. 
Anyway I'm just wondering if the herds are really that bad this year or if I'm just not looking in the right place yet.
I would apretiate any tips or suggestions as to where to find some deer.
Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

look in the timber and the thicks crap you can find. Thats where we are finding are deer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Plenty of deer where I've been scouting... of course, its central (at least a mile off any roads) so that doesn't help you much. Wasn't the Northern where the herds were supposedly hit real hard?? Bummer you're not seeing much... hopefully you find them so that you can have a successful muzzy hunt.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I dunno, my party has been out hiking quite a bit and we have seen quite a few deer. In actuality we have probably seen more buck than doe, granted they are small bucks but that's still a positive. Must be time to change to a new area. Good luck with your search.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't want to be Johnny Raincloud, but I hunted up there last year during the muzzleloader hunt, up Logan Canyon, and I saw a total of 12 deer, and no bucks. I hiked all over those mountains, all the sign I saw was old, and even the other hunters were having the same bad luck. I normally hunt the south eastern area but didn't draw it last year, and so I swore that I would never hunt the northern again if I didn't draw out on my normal area. I was so upset because I spent all that money on gas and food, hiked my butt off, and never even saw a buck, or hardly any deer. So, I hope you have better luck, but I am just saying that myself, and other hunters experienced the same problem last year.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

herd numbers look good, but harvest is down. Talked to a central region CO, he has yet to check a deer. None opening weekend, none so far this week. I blame the moon phase, they should become more diurnal by this weekend.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I don't want to be Johnny Raincloud, but I hunted up there last year during the muzzleloader hunt, up Logan Canyon, and I saw a total of 12 deer, and no bucks.


Interesting. I saw 12 four point bucks within a couple hours a few weekends ago. And 3 four point bucks feeding together this last weekend. Also up Logan Canyon. None of them have been huge (biggest was around 26"), but I've seen a lot of bucks this year.

What scares me is that I'm seeing relatively few does and very few fawns.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

We saw good numbers in the SE, more bucks than does even!! There has still been snow in some of the drifting areas!!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I hunt right on the border of northern and north eastern trail cams had lots of deer all year and the fawns started showing up. opening weekend was killed by the full moon and sheep.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I spend a lot of time hunting in western Box Elder County and I have noticed a big decline in deer numbers from last year.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been hunting the northern region and I'm seeing about the same number of deer as I have in years past, but I'm not seeing them in the same areas. I've been seeing a lot more does and small bucks at lower elevations than the last couple years, but the bigger bucks that I've been seeing have been in out of the way places that you wouldn't normally look at on a first pass. Small islands of habitat in otherwise open areas that you wouldn't think of looking through seem to be the ticket, and I think with the moon phase they're not stepping out until well after dark.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Went out to one of my honey holes along the front yesterday in hopes of seeing a deer and also getting my buddies son a shot at his first deer. Climbed to the top of the ridge just as it was getting shooting light and started glssing. NOTHING again!! Damnit!! That's 2 trips in a row without seeing a deer. We did spot 3 bull moose, but we noticed that there were no deer tracks along or crossing the ridge we were on. I thought for sure we would find some deer in there. There is deep dark cover, steep open sage ridges, and water in the bottoms of 2 draws. Man this is the most frustrating start to the season I can remember. Since the opening day I have only found 1 spike and about 25 does and fawns :twisted: :twisted: 
I sure hope my luck changes in the next few weeks.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got home tonite. Hunted west Pavhant..45th year same mountain. don't want to rain on any ones parade.. but! The Hunt SUCKED!! People must have thought this was the only unit open!! I know get off the road!! we do every hunt.. The fact of the matter is this! Utah has some really smart deer ..They don't take a dump!! Don't leave track!! And don't hit the water holes they have been hitting for umpteen years,, I've got it.!! Just ain't that many of em left!! Hey People,, Of Utah Protect Your Resource,, MULE DEER !! are on the decline!!I Get After the DWR get something done or were all going to be screwed in the next few years,, Names Fudd,, not a smart man, Been hunting archery my entire life. You youngsters better get some changes made....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Just got home tonite. Hunted west Pavhant..45th year same mountain. don't want to rain on any ones parade.. but! The Hunt SUCKED!! People must have thought this was the only unit open!! I know get off the road!! we do every hunt.. The fact of the matter is this! Utah has some really smart deer ..They don't take a dump!! Don't leave track!! And don't hit the water holes they have been hitting for umpteen years,, I've got it.!! Just ain't that many of em left!! Hey People,, Of Utah Protect Your Resource,, MULE DEER !! are on the decline!!I Get After the DWR get something done or were all going to be screwed in the next few years,, Names Fudd,, not a smart man, Been hunting archery my entire life. You youngsters better get some changes made....


AMEN!!!!


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

The first week of the hunt was another great year for our group. Out of the 4 of us, we bagged two good four points so far. We were on book bucks EVERY morning and EVERY evening. The moon did take its tole though. Most all deer were in their beds by 7:00-7:30 and didn't get up till bout 1 hour before dark. And nothing moved during daylight hours. Other years we usually get some up and feeding throughout the day. The pecentage of bucks to does were about the same. Not many fawns, but some, most all of them were still wearing spots though. Most of the bucks we have seen have had great antler growth, and have been young, healthy, tall racked bucks. The one differnece i have seen from previous years, is we failed to dig up any really big gagger type bucks. But all in all it was another great year in Utah for mule deer.


----------

